# Fast, action-packed, heist thriller - The Hunters. (Currently free)



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Hi readers,

*This is currently perma-free for UK and US readers.*

The Stanton brothers have their lives well mapped out. They steal money from villains and give it to&#8230; well, themselves. They have it easy. Or they would if it wasn't for the various scumbags who come at them with fists, knives, guns&#8230;

So when a disgruntled woman tells them about a half-million of undeclared cash in her ex-husband's safe they think they've got it made. And when she tells them he runs a regular high-stakes poker game with some of Teesside's most colourful villains they think they've died and gone to Heaven.

But when the job goes wrong, it turns out it's not Heaven they're in, but Hell. They're left hunting the underworld for the money armed only with some well-aimed quips&#8230; and knuckledusters&#8230; and nailed-spiked baseball bats&#8230; oh, and some guns.

It's time to get back what doesn't belong to them&#8230;

The Hunters mixes bone-crunching action with a motley crew of Teesside villains, adds in some healthy doses of bleak black humour and serves it up at a furious pace. It would be criminal to miss it&#8230;

However, don't just take my word for it. Here's a recent review from _Big Al's Books and Pals_:

_Rose Bennett is a woman with a grudge. Her ex-husband, Mike McGarvey, is a car dealer with a variety of very dubious connections and half a million pounds tucked away in a safe. It's money no-one knows about, or so he thinks.

Rose believes she was cheated in their divorce settlement so she approaches an old school friend and local Teesside criminal, Stanton, to rob McGarvey. It's planned to occur when he's having one of his regular poker games with several criminal friends. For Stanton there's some money in it and the potential of a grateful Rose.

It should be simple, but it isn't&#8230;

The take down goes well, the aftermath doesn't and the Stanton's get ripped off. Rose finds out and threatens the brothers - recover the cash or she'll put Raffin onto them, a man so bad he scares even them.

This is a very good, fast moving, at times violent story with a range of excellent characters, the latter being the strongest aspect of The Hunters. There's the Stanton's themselves, tough guys, one clever, one the muscles. Rose, stunning and alluring, is a dichotomy - she was jailed for attacking a girl with a high-heeled shoe and killed another girl in prison. Is she redeemed? Or just pretending?

There's a litany of bad guys - Hollis, Eddie Miles and Raffin to name but a few. All well painted, all evil in their own way. One intriguing aspect - the author doesn't reveal the Christian name of either Stanton brother. It works well.

The Hunters is written in the first person by the narrator - Stanton himself - delivering an immediacy to the plot. It clips along at a fair pace, the brothers drawn into one problem after the other. The prose is terse and Stanton's character shines through in the language. Stanley creates excellent tension and a strong motivation for the reader to keep turning the pages.

Thoroughly enjoyable and with a cliffhanger at the end, presumably ready to explode at the beginning of the sequel. I'm looking forward to finding out._

 *For those in the US and...*  *For those in the UK*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Frenchy pushed himself up into a seated position. “Now then, lads,” he said, displaying his yellow teeth in a crooked smile. “I’m a man of medicine, a man of peace, no need for violence.”

“That kinda depends on you, dunnit Frenchy?”

“I thought you said you weren’t going to shoot me?” he whined. His grin was clinging for life to the hairs of his moustache and looked like it would drop at any second.

“Who said owt about guns? There’s plenty of other ways of putting a hurt on you.”

“I don’t carry money, or at least not much. So if that’s what you want, you’re out of luck.”

“It’s not money we’re wanting.”

“Then what?”

“Words.”

“Words?”

“Yeah. You make sentences with ‘em.”


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

The study was huge; big enough to comfortably house a full size snooker table, a large wooden writing desk with a throne-like chair and a round dark wood table, sat in the centre of the room. Around this table were four men. They were talking to each other and didn’t initially notice when we entered the room. Finally, one of them looked up and gazed at us open-mouthed. The others noticed his expression and followed his gaze. For a split-second all four of them looked at us in open-mouthed amazement, then they looked at each other, and finally somebody spoke. It was McGarvey: “You’ve entered the wrong house, mate. I’d turn round if I were you.”

“Good thing you’re not me then, innit?”

McGarvey was the only person at the table wearing a suit. It was a grey suit that perfectly complemented his grey hair and made his tan stand out. He had that swarthy, lean look that the ladies go for – he was handsome and he knew it – like a cut-price George Clooney. He tried to stand up. He didn’t get very far.
My brother rushed towards him with his shotgun at the ready. “Sit back down, you silver haired ****.”

“Easy, mate,” he said, his skin changing colour from mahogany brown to a mild beige. He looked down the barrel of the gun, swallowed audibly and dropped back into his chair.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

The Hunters is the kind of fast-moving crime thriller that you'll want to polish off in a day. A page-turner that'll make you want to keep reading right to the very last line.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Read the first Stanton brothers thriller before I release the next one!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bumped!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

For today only The Hunters is free. Grab it while you can.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, not available, free or otherwise, in the US store.


Betsy


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Betsy,

Really? Most odd! 

I've just checked and it's definitely free (the KDP downloads back that up too).

Martin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin, 

Your signature link takes one to the UK store; is it available in the US Store, which is where I shop?  I searched on your name and the book title and came up with nothing?

EDIT:  I take it back....I searched again, limiting my search to the Kindle store, and it came up!  Sorry for the false alarm!

And if I had scrolled down to your original post, I would have found a direct link to the US store, duh!  

Now, off to check it out...

Betsy


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Haha! No worries!

I was a tad confused for a moment


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Grab yourself an exciting thriller for a bargain £1.99 - $2.99.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Download _The Hunters_ today and meet the Stanton brothers. They're two mean tempered, foul-mouthed and dysfunctional siblings who are surprisingly good at villainy. At lot happens to them in the space of one very long night - the kind of things that gets your pulse pounding and your heart racing.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Come visit the Teesside underworld and visit the Stanton brothers at *Amazon US*  or, for my fellow Brits, here at *Amazon UK*


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bumped!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Come get some criminal action and a dark dose of black comedy. The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series) is £1.99 in the UK and $2.99 in the US The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series).


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bumped


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Come get some criminal action with an espresso dark dose of black comedy. The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series) is £1.99 in the UK and $2.99 in the US The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series).


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Come get some criminal action with an espresso dark dose of black comedy. The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series) is £1.99 in the UK and $2.99 in the US The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series).


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

As a festive treat, and for a very limited time only you can get my exciting and fast-moving crime thriller  for $0.99 in the US and for 99p in the UK 

However, don't delay because this offer ends at the end of the year.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

The Hunters is currently 99p in the UK and $0.99 in the US. At these prices it would be criminal to miss it.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Just in case you're not prepared to take my word that you will most likely enjoy The Hunters, here's a recent review from Big Al's Books and Pals that confirms it:

_Rose Bennett is a woman with a grudge. Her ex-husband, Mike McGarvey, is a car dealer with a variety of very dubious connections and half a million pounds tucked away in a safe. It's money no-one knows about, or so he thinks.

Rose believes she was cheated in their divorce settlement so she approaches an old school friend and local Teesside criminal, Stanton, to rob McGarvey. It's planned to occur when he's having one of his regular poker games with several criminal friends. For Stanton there's some money in it and the potential of a grateful Rose.

It should be simple, but it isn't&#8230;

The take down goes well, the aftermath doesn't and the Stanton's get ripped off. Rose finds out and threatens the brothers - recover the cash or she'll put Raffin onto them, a man so bad he scares even them.

This is a very good, fast moving, at times violent story with a range of excellent characters, the latter being the strongest aspect of The Hunters. There's the Stanton's themselves, tough guys, one clever, one the muscles. Rose, stunning and alluring, is a dichotomy - she was jailed for attacking a girl with a high-heeled shoe and killed another girl in prison. Is she redeemed? Or just pretending?

There's a litany of bad guys - Hollis, Eddie Miles and Raffin to name but a few. All well painted, all evil in their own way. One intriguing aspect - the author doesn't reveal the Christian name of either Stanton brother. It works well.

The Hunters is written in the first person by the narrator - Stanton himself - delivering an immediacy to the plot. It clips along at a fair pace, the brothers drawn into one problem after the other. The prose is terse and Stanton's character shines through in the language. Stanley creates excellent tension and a strong motivation for the reader to keep turning the pages.

Thoroughly enjoyable and with a cliffhanger at the end, presumably ready to explode at the beginning of the sequel. I'm looking forward to finding out._

The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series) is $2.99 in the US and £1.99 in the UK The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series)


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

To celebrate the arrival of the latest Stanton brothers adventure _Bone Breakers_, The Hunters is only $0.99/99p throughout July.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Throughout August, The Hunters, like all my novels, will be only 99p/$0.99 in August. Perfect for an exciting summer holiday


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Not long to go before The Hunters goes back up to $2.99/£1.99

So, if you fancy some exciting crime fiction, grab it now for $0.99 in the US The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series)

Or for British readers it's 99p The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series)


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

The Hunters is back at full price now.

Although that's still a very reasonably priced $2.99 in the US and £1.99 in the UK


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

In November, _The Hunters_ is only 99p in the UK (usual price £1.99) and $0.99 in the US (usual price $2.99). It's well worth of punt for fans of hard-talking, pared to the bone crime action.

Go on, let the Stanton brothers into your life...


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

The Hunters is back up to full price again, but don't let that put you off. It is still a bargain at £1.99/$2.99.

Here is the link for US readers: The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series)

And this is the UK link: The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series)

Enjoy!


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

My exciting, action-packed crime thriller The Hunters is currently going free to UK readers due to Amazon price-matching. So if any British readers fancy grabbing a fast read then please follow the link The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series)

Unfortunately this deal isn't available to US readers at this time.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

After a bit of a delay, The Hunters is now also free in the US.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

The Hunters is still free to those who fancy some fast-moving crime fiction.

In the US: The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series)

In the UK: The Hunters (The Stanton brothers series)


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

The Hunters is still free to those who want it. If you're a fan of hardboiled crime fiction, I think you'll get a real kick out of it.

In the US:  and in the UK:


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

This bad boy is still free, if you think you can handle it. Well, can you? Can you handle non-stop action, excitement and a narrative that just doesn't know when to quit?

In the US:  and in the UK:


----------

